# Am I good enough to do show jumping?



## HighlandGingerSpice (21 March 2015)

I'm kinda self-conscious about my jumping after some girl was always boasting about how she is soooo good (in reality she was no better than anyone else but it still makes you feel like crap) How do you think I would do in show jumping, I could possibly be entering a 70cm class but I lost a load of my confidence over the winter especially with jumping but me and my girl absolutely love it. How do you think my position is, and in the photos with my instructor my stirrups were at normal riding level so I apologise for that.


----------



## SpringArising (21 March 2015)

I'll go off the last photo!

Try to raise your hands a little and push them further up the neck and towards your horse's ears. Your bum needs to stay put in the saddle and your leg needs to be a little further forward (on the girth). Your toes are facing outward, so really focus on keeping your heal down and having your toes looking towards the front! The fact that your whole body is out the saddle is what's pushing your entire weight into your heal, which in turn is what's forcing your leg too far back. 

If I were you I would work on lots of no-stirrup work. It'll get you a bit more secure in the leg so when it comes to jumping it'll stay where it should be as opposed to swinging back


----------



## forelegs (21 March 2015)

I think a 70cm class would be a good aim for you to have!
In the second photo your position is good, but I do agree with SpringArising's comments on the last photo - but practice makes perfect and we all have things we need to work on!
I notice you have a helper with a whip by the side of the jump - is your horse prone to running out or refusing jumps? If so you'll need to work on this before going out to a competition - usually the jumps are spookier than at home!

Perhaps get an instructor to help you work on your position and build up your confidence. Once you're able to jump around a course at home and feel confident I think a 70cm class would be achievable for you, perhaps make it your aim by the end of the summer?


----------



## HighlandGingerSpice (21 March 2015)

forelegs said:



			I think a 70cm class would be a good aim for you to have!
In the second photo your position is good, but I do agree with SpringArising's comments on the last photo - but practice makes perfect and we all have things we need to work on!
I notice you have a helper with a whip by the side of the jump - is your horse prone to running out or refusing jumps? If so you'll need to work on this before going out to a competition - usually the jumps are spookier than at home!

Perhaps get an instructor to help you work on your position and build up your confidence. Once you're able to jump around a course at home and feel confident I think a 70cm class would be achievable for you, perhaps make it your aim by the end of the summer?
		
Click to expand...

She is very lazy in the school thats why my instructor was holding a whip. It can be impossible to get her moving forward sometimes!! Especially in the school.


----------



## AceAmara (21 March 2015)

HighlandGingerSpice said:



			She is very lazy in the school thats why my instructor was holding a whip. It can be impossible to get her moving forward sometimes!! Especially in the school.
		
Click to expand...

and this wont help, it will be nigh on impossible for you to develop a good position while the pony isn&#8217;t going forwards into the fence and is having to be chased on. A good jump comes from a well balanced approach and when you have those you  will find your position easier to develop. Id get your RI to work on the flat with you over poles and get her going off your leg more.


----------



## oldie48 (23 March 2015)

Some great suggestions on how to improve your position and well worth working on as it will make you much more secure in the saddle so you'll be able to cope with a sudden stop or run out. Most competition venues do clear round competitions where you can just jump round a course without the extra pressure of competing against other people. why not aim to do this before you enter a 70cm later in the summer?


----------



## Palindrome (23 March 2015)

I'll shim in as I have found grabbing a bit of mane mid-neck really helped me keep my hands forwards enough above the jumps and follow the horse's mouth.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (23 March 2015)

Keep re-positioning your body when starting off, by this I mean the inner thigh can be placed on the saddle in the beginning of the lesson, it it is vital to be very "position aware" when you are on the flat, over time this will lead to your position improving.
Lots of grids and you can have some cross poles in figure of eight.
Lots of trot, pop, and trot, try to make sure you don't forget early jumping lessons.
Try 101 Exercises for Jumping.
I would say that the pony is hollowing its back and until he learns to bascule you won't be winning many rosettes


----------

